# Internet Explorer => Verlauf



## dfp (30. November 2002)

Hallo,

weiß nicht ob ich in diesem Forum richtig bin?!
Falls nicht, sorry.

Wie lösche ich den Verlauf im Internet Explorer (Version 6)??

Ich habe unter Internetoptionen folgendes gemacht:

Register "Allgemein"
*Temporäre Internetoptionen
  - Cookies löschen
  - Dateien löschen ("normal" und alle offline-Inhalte)

*Verlauf
  - Verlauf leeren

Register "Inhalte"
*Zertifikate
  - SSL-Status löschen

*Persönliche Informationen
  - AutoVervollständigen
    - Formulare löschen
    - Kennwörter löschen

Habe wohl alles gelöscht was geht, aber im Adressfeld sind die Adressen noch immer vorhanden (nicht alle, aber ein paar).
Nicht wenn man auf den Pfeil des DropDown klickt, sondern der IExplorer vervollständigt bei der Eingabe die Adresse.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Thanx.


----------



## cheating_phil (6. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

versuch Rechtsklick auf die Task-Leiste->Eigenschaften->Erweitert->Löschen.


cu, ~phil


----------



## dfp (6. Dezember 2002)

hat geklappt, danke.


----------



## cheating_phil (7. Dezember 2002)

kein Problem


----------

